# Jeff’s elbow pain fix...



## Beezy (May 15, 2018)

I haven’t tried this yet, and I deal with this quite a bit, but I’ve never tried anything he recommended and can’t me up empty. This guy knows his stuff.

https://youtu.be/7kTNk3qEuLM


----------



## Beezy (May 15, 2018)

This one is probably lore for me. I only get pain on the pull-ups.

https://youtu.be/2_1ylJ-9twY


----------



## StillKickin (May 15, 2018)

Hey that’s great.
I didn’t understand it I’ve just known for years that the only way I can do pull-ups is on the back of my power rack, meaning using the 2” square tubing, not a round cambered bar. Otherwise it’s 4 days of elbow agony!
Essentially doing what he discusses.
Always like his stuff.


----------



## Beezy (May 15, 2018)

This is probably this biggest complaint I hear from guys at the gym. 

https://youtu.be/OT-1mQSE3lw


----------



## shanemario (May 15, 2018)

Nice info so far. Thanks for including here.


----------



## Beezy (May 15, 2018)

Beezy said:


> I haven’t tried this yet, and I deal with this quite a bit, but I’ve never tried anything he recommended and can’t me up empty. This guy knows his stuff.
> 
> https://youtu.be/7kTNk3qEuLM



I just did five sets of these before pull-ups and it feels 10X better


----------

